# Great Desk!



## Chris Knight (27 Mar 2010)

I really loved this desk, apparently based on Dicken's desk and offered as a SU model.

http://forums.sketchucation.com/viewtop ... 83&t=27288

Hardly in the modern vernacular(!) but it fits my desire to bring a bit of order to my present office arrangements which look a bit like a dog's breakfast.

I reckon it could be adapted - with some imagination - to a computer-based "workstation".


----------



## wizer (27 Mar 2010)

Link doesn't work for some reason Chris. It says "You are not authorised to read this forum."

I'm a member and logged in, can view other threads?


----------



## Chris Knight (27 Mar 2010)

I had forgotten - for some daft reason one has to request to become a member of that bit of the SCF forum. If you PM Gaieus he will see to it for you.

In any case, you can see the desk in question at the author's site here http://creeksidewoodshop.com/Creeksidew ... Desks.html

You can also download his model there.


----------



## MickCheese (28 Mar 2010)

Wow

Those Sketchup files are amazing. I must keep practising.

Mick


----------

